
How to Clock a Glacier - JumpCrisscross
http://nautil.us/issue/22/slow/how-to-clock-a-glacier
======
onion2k
Sometimes glaciers can move pretty quickly. You don't want to be in the way
when they do...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolka_Glacier#History_of_surge...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kolka_Glacier#History_of_surges)

------
omellet
Do glaciers move continuously, such that they can be measured like this?

~~~
bcook
I assume all measurements of movement depend of the granularity of the time-
spans, but I am no physicist.

